#ubuntu-for-all 2011-04-14
<P05TMAN> Hello
<P05TMAN> How can I help make Ubuntu awesome?
<leoquant> hi,(i heard you rang twice) do you want to participate in artwork?
<leoquant> if so join #ubuntu-artwork
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-04-17
<hakimsheriff> Hey all
#ubuntu-for-all 2014-04-08
<andy_turfer> Greetings and salutations.
